# I got the call



## campervanannie (Jan 26, 2021)

So what a flipping morning got the call to get the jab on Saturday so now I need to find out about how it works with Retuximab drug that I’m on so after 7 phone calls later eventually got through to someone that could look into my medical file and answer my question, so jab on Saturday and a delay in my next infusion depending on when I get the second jab so all a waiting game now.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> So what a flipping morning got the call to get the jab on Saturday so now I need to find out about how it works with Retuximab drug that I’m on so after 7 phone calls later eventually got through to someone that could look into my medical file and answer my question so jab on Saturday and a delay in my next infusion depending on when I get the second jab so all a waiting game now.b


Are you sure it was not a porn call with someone offering to stick something in you, good luck with the vax.


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2021)

all the best annie


----------



## 2cv (Jan 26, 2021)

Great that you’re getting it Annie.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 26, 2021)

Lead the way Annie, we’ll all follow you!


----------



## oppy (Jan 26, 2021)

Go for it Annie, we had ours a couple of weeks ago, it's just a little prick


----------



## Robmac (Jan 26, 2021)

Good for you Annie.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 26, 2021)

Jammy!   

Go for it 

Still waiting for the call here.


----------



## colinm (Jan 26, 2021)

We seem to be well ahead around here, 70's where getting jabs a least a week before .gov said and AFAIK all the health centre workers have had it, as they take the 'left overs' at end of week from those not turning up. When you look at figures and the new centres opening up, it seems like much of the country will be catching up. The sooner I get a jab the better, I've got to go in to update pre-op assessment on friday,  when you consider 25% of those in ICU actually catch it in hospital and this is second visit in couple of months I feel like I'm pushing my luck


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Absolutely delighted for you, and everyone else called for their jab.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 26, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> So what a flipping morning got the call to get the jab on Saturday so now I need to find out about how it works with Retuximab drug that I’m on so after 7 phone calls later eventually got through to someone that could look into my medical file and answer my question, so jab on Saturday and a delay in my next infusion depending on when I get the second jab so all a waiting game now.


Mum never said it was going to be easy
Stay safe mate.


----------



## n brown (Jan 26, 2021)

well done mate , bit slow down here , just putting off stuff till ''after the jab ''!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 26, 2021)

We were doing really well with vaccinations up here.
So well that rumour has it that some of our vaccines have been diverted to other parts of the UK that haven't done so well.

It doesn't matter as long as there are arms somewhere lining up to whack 'em into.
We need vaccines across the board, it will just take as long as it takes


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 26, 2021)

Good for you my MIL had it last week, I went with her and had to walk with my eyes closed while waiting cannot stand to see people being jabbed with needles (I always take my glasses off and close my eyes)


----------



## n brown (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Trotter (Jan 26, 2021)

n brown said:


> View attachment 91942


They'd all be very old now. The candles on that cake would raise global pollution to a new level


----------



## Scotia (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Wully (Jan 26, 2021)

That’s great news Annie you’ll be glad even just the thought of getting the jab will cheer you up as you’ll start to feel like There’s a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Lee (Jan 26, 2021)

Best of luck, you know it makes sense. 
Just a scratch and it'll all be done well after ypu wait 15 minutes to make sure you're ok, well that's what happened to Linda.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 26, 2021)

Scotia said:


> View attachment 91947


You've got to wonder how some of us survived. Playing on dodgy fly tips, bomb sites, with no telly. Happy daze


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> We seem to be well ahead around here, 70's where getting jabs a least a week before .gov said and AFAIK all the health centre workers have had it, as they take the 'left overs' at end of week from those not turning up. When you look at figures and the new centres opening up, it seems like much of the country will be catching up. The sooner I get a jab the better, I've got to go in to update pre-op assessment on friday,  when you consider 25% of those in ICU actually catch it in hospital and this is second visit in couple of months I feel like I'm pushing my luck


Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.

Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.


----------



## n brown (Jan 26, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.


hope you're wrong !


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 26, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.


Oh gosh I hope you are both ok my son has it had it for 7/8 days now he tested positive last mon/tues was very ill the first 4 days but he is now coming through the worst we keep in touch with him by text as he lives alone we have been very worried for him as he is very overweight.


----------



## colinm (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.



Bear with, I'm a man and struggle to get out the right phrases in these situations.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, if it's any comfort, I had a bout back near the beginning and the long term effects have only meant some minor lifestyle changes which fade into insignificance compared to other illnesses.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Good news annie you won't get covid in you knee


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 27, 2021)

oppy said:


> Go for it Annie, we had ours a couple of weeks ago, it's just a little prick


No you can't  say the p word  it's  a sharp  scratch


----------



## 2cv (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.



Sorry to hear that and hope that you’re both feeling better soon.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.



Hope not and hope you both recover soon. I would say get yourself a test as soon as pos.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.


oh my goodness sue........thats a shock......david in isolation etc.. i know you are fastidious with hands distance etc.....i do so hope you will just be a mild case........take care.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 27, 2021)

Glad David was well enough to come home Sue but extra risk for you.

Let's hope as Trixie says it's a mild dose. Keep us posted x


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 27, 2021)

Just had a quick phone call with him via the Hospedia system  He said he wasn't doing too good, but when i pressed him for more info, he said that the doctor said it would be awhile before he would be home, so, to him, that means not too good.

I'm taking it easy, paracetamol, plenty water and a comfy bed.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Just had a quick phone call with him via the Hospedia system  He said he wasn't doing too good, but when i pressed him for more info, he said that the doctor said it would be awhile before he would be home, so, to him, that means not too good.
> 
> I'm taking it easy, paracetamol, plenty water and a comfy bed.


oh sue,,,i thoughtb david was isolating in the van.......didnt realize he was back in hosp......do hope he is going to be ok.   and of course yourself too.......take care


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Just had a quick phone call with him via the Hospedia system  He said he wasn't doing too good, but when i pressed him for more info, he said that the doctor said it would be awhile before he would be home, so, to him, that means not too good.
> 
> I'm taking it easy, paracetamol, plenty water and a comfy bed.



Which hospital is he in Sue.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry Sue, I thought you meant he was home again. Hope he is soon.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Just had a quick phone call with him via the Hospedia system  He said he wasn't doing too good, but when i pressed him for more info, he said that the doctor said it would be awhile before he would be home, so, to him, that means not too good.
> 
> I'm taking it easy, paracetamol, plenty water and a comfy bed.


Oh Sue I really hope your feeling better soon and looking after yourself ready for when David can come back home.


----------



## n brown (Jan 27, 2021)

hope you've got someone looking out for you


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 27, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Which hospital is he in Sue.


He's in St James...they have a specialist tracheostomy ward there, and its where he's having his treatment.


n brown said:


> hope you've got someone looking out for you


Me, myself and i.........i'm lucky that my daughter is only 5 minutes away if i need her......oh, and the dog.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> He's in St James...they have a specialist tracheostomy ward there, and its where he's having his treatment.
> 
> Me, myself and i.........i'm lucky that my daughter is only 5 minutes away if i need her......oh, and the dog.



The best place possible then.


----------



## oppy (Jan 27, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> He's in St James...they have a specialist tracheostomy ward there, and its where he's having his treatment.
> 
> Me, myself and i.........i'm lucky that my daughter is only 5 minutes away if i need her......oh, and the dog.


Oh Sue, In these troubled times I tend not to read many of the posts here but I thought that I'd just try in my own daft way to encourage our friend Annie. And then this, I'm sure that you will have told everyone, but sad old duffer that I am, I missed it.
Over the last few years Dave has been a great help and friend to us (you too) So please pass on our best wishes to Davros and tell him that both of you and your family are in our prayers
Take care chuck and be strong
Peter & Sue


----------



## jeanette (Jan 28, 2021)

Sue I was the same as a few on here thinking that David was home with you, and that your feeling better soon and David will be back home soon also so take care of yourself


----------



## n brown (Jan 28, 2021)

well ! we just got the call too ! both of us get jabbed saturday morning , with the oxford vaccine . great - might survive this latest crap life's thrown at us yet !


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 28, 2021)

n brown said:


> well ! we just got the call too ! both of us get jabbed saturday morning , with the oxford vaccine . great - might survive this latest crap life's thrown at us yet !


That’s brilliant news Mr B.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 29, 2021)

Just received a text to make appointment. Next Friday for me.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2021)

There is a new vaccine that will soon available, its meant to be much more effective, by the time I get the call, it mey be the one I get.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 29, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> There is a new vaccine that will soon available, its meant to be much more effective, by the time I get the call, it mey be the one I get.



Owt's better than nowt Trev.


----------



## brian c (Jan 29, 2021)

Got mine tues. 2 /2/21. 1420 hours


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 29, 2021)

You don't realise just *how* many knackered old f*rts there are on this forum.
Then the 'qualifying' results start going up on the vaccine exam board.......


----------



## colinm (Jan 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You don't realise just *how* many knackered old f*rts there are on this forum.
> Then the 'qualifying' results start going up on the vaccine exam board.......


Well according to the calculators I'm up to couple of months away from jab, does that make me a youngster?


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2021)

Think I am even further away be mid summer for me, I think! But glad that there is a system to ensure those most at risk.....all the oldies too....get it first! Dave will get his way before me as far as I can work it out. 
I am obviously a youngster


----------



## n brown (Jan 30, 2021)

well ,we're off to let Bill Gates into our arms and into our lives . i've heard he makes nice chips


----------



## Trotter (Jan 30, 2021)

n brown said:


> well ,we're off to let Bill Gates into our arms and into our lives . i've heard he makes nice chips


5G. They don’t react well to vinegar


----------



## jeanette (Jan 30, 2021)

We had ours on Thursday g/daughter says I’m not old I’m young old!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 30, 2021)

This afternoon for me and if you turn your TVs and radios down you will hear me scream,


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 30, 2021)

Hope all you oldies are okay with all this vaccine talk. My age group doesn’t start till summer


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 30, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Hope all you oldies are okay with all this vaccine talk. My age group doesn’t start till summer


Excuse me I’m not old I’m CEV that makes me special.


----------



## n brown (Jan 30, 2021)

well i'm old and special !
anyway ,all done and i honestly didn't feel a thing ,didn't even feel the needle go in . and MrsB ,who doesn't like jabs at all ,was the same . definite party atmosphere at the clinic, never seen so many grumpy old bastards with  smiles on their faces ! they'll be back to sniping and whinging soon enough i expect ,but for now ,they all look years younger !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 30, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Excuse me I’m not old I’m CEV that makes me special.



Ditto, @Nabsim - and you ain't that far behind, young 'un ...


----------



## 2cv (Jan 30, 2021)

As someone who has regular acupuncture treatment the covid jab holds no fears at all for me, not that it will be available to me any time soon here.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 30, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Hope all you oldies are okay with all this vaccine talk. My age group doesn’t start till summer


Oi you I’m young old according to g/daughter and I’m cev so I’m the same as Annie it makes me special....


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 30, 2021)

Now you know I would never ever wind anyone up


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 30, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Now you know I would never ever wind anyone up


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2021)

Us youngsters may have to wait if we pause the vaccine in UK after highest groups done as suggested by WHO today?


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2021)

REC said:


> Us youngsters may have to wait if we pause the vaccine in UK after highest groups done as suggested by WHO today?


Does seem a bit unfair that UK have ordered too many for the population and hope that poorer countries will benefit from our overspend....it has to be global or it will still be a problem. Not too mention the moral ethical issue.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 30, 2021)

2cv said:


> As someone who has regular acupuncture treatment the covid jab holds no fears at all for me, not that it will be available to me any time soon here.


Did you have acupuncture instead of hypnosis to cure your fear of needles.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 30, 2021)

REC said:


> Does seem a bit unfair that UK have ordered too many for the population and hope that poorer countries will benefit from our overspend....it has to be global or it will still be a problem. Not too mention the moral ethical issue.


Not unfair at all, they were edging their bets. If they had only ordered one type and it failed they would have got a right slagging for not ordering others. Any surplus to our needs will not get wasted.


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Not unfair at all, they were edging their bets. If they had only ordered one type and it failed they would have got a right slagging for not ordering others. Any surplus to our needs will not get wasted.


Don't mean the ordering was unfair, agree it was very sensible, but my point was that I don't like the idea that we have surplus when other, poorer countries have none


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 30, 2021)

REC said:


> Don't mean the ordering was unfair, agree it was very sensible, but my point was that I don't like the idea that we have surplus when other, poorer countries have none


We have no surplus it all hasn't been manufactured yet never mind delivered. All we have is an over order and if the gov does what it says it will do. Then when we have got sufficient for our needs it will be passed on to other countries. Or don't you think our government should look after its own citizens first.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 30, 2021)

Maybe everyone is forgetting...

Injected vaccines (nothing to do with covid) have been going on every day around the world for decades.
When a full-blown pandemic comes along requiring a massive vaccination program worldwide, you simply cannot manufacture this sort of stuff, package it, store it, transport it blah blah all the other logistical stuff in 5 mins overnight.

For once the UK were ahead of the game and got an order in for whatever new vaccines were being mooted way back last year.
That's because they were fortunate enough to have hired an *eminently sensible* *woman* at the outset who was a *proper scientist   *

The fact that the EU weren't so quick off the mark is neither the manufacturer's fault nor the fault of the UK.
Blaming the manufacturing company for the implied 'shortfall' and trying to suggest their particular vaccine isn't effective for over 65s is simply a way of deflecting blame, imho.

I won't mention the P word, but there is another 'P' occurring here alongside, and it's spelt 'posturing'


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2021)

@Fazerloz  Ok, I give up. I actually think that covid should be dealt with on a global basis not just us and them. Protecting other poorer countries will also protect us overall. I would be happy to delay my vaccination for a short while so that vulnerable elsewhere can be treated. Not continuing with discussion.


----------



## n brown (Jan 31, 2021)

one of you lot crept into my bedroom last night and gave me a dead arm . if you admit to it privately i won't take the matter any further .


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 31, 2021)

REC said:


> @Fazerloz  Ok, I give up. I actually think that covid should be dealt with on a global basis not just us and them. Protecting other poorer countries will also protect us overall. I would be happy to delay my vaccination for a short while so that vulnerable elsewhere can be treated. Not continuing with discussion.


I agree with you in principle Ruth, I really do, but logically if we don't get our own house in order now, we just won't be in a position to help other nations properly. Distribution and delivery is going to be a huge logistical problem for poorer nations and they'll need a lot of extra help and hands on deck to achieve anything, as well as money that even the richer nations are struggling with because of all the financial support they've given. At the moment, we're under national lockdown, as are many other countries, and we won't be able to travel freely to help with the logistics in poorer countries for some time to come. Also, we can't spare the medical staff at the moment... hospitals will continue to be under pressure until the current tiers have all been protected. That's all 9 tiers, not just the top 4 because as things stand, the average age of people in ICU is 60. We've joined COVAX and there are checks and measures in there to ensure that distribution starts before each nation's own inoculation is complete. Once we've worked our way through our 9 identified, at risk tiers and taken the restricting fear out of COVID for all those most likely to be severely ill or die, then we'll have enough doctors/helpers/money to give vital help wherever it's needed.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 31, 2021)

REC said:


> Dave will get his way before me
> I am obviously a youngster


Lucky old Dave, not only getting his way but married to a youngster


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2021)

n brown said:


> one of you lot crept into my bedroom last night and gave me a dead arm . if you admit to it privately i won't take the matter any further .


When you find out who let me know because they have given me a dead arm and strange palpitations today that have subsided now.


----------



## Peter51 (Jan 31, 2021)

Well done Annie!  I had mine a couple of weeks ago and was ill with pseudoflu for all the next day, then a sore arm.
Do be careful for the next few weeks as it seems to take a while to kick in - dont want to get shot on armistice day morning if you forgive the metaphor


----------



## n brown (Jan 31, 2021)

it was a mystery ,gone now . been half-asleep [half-awake ? ] all day
they were right about '' not operating machinery '' i just walked into a half open door carrying a bowl of soup . got everywhere .


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2021)

n brown said:


> it was a mystery ,gone now . been half-asleep [half-awake ? ] all day
> they were right about '' not operating machinery '' i just walked into a half open door carrying a bowl of soup . got everywhere .


I got white finger on my whole hand I panicked a bit  but it seems while I was asleep Taya (dog) was laid on my arm cutting of my circulation


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 31, 2021)

Just a minor form of dead arm from about an hour after the jag until bedtime. Gone when I woke. No other obvious issues. Roll on April for a top up.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2021)

n brown said:


> one of you lot crept into my bedroom last night and gave me a dead arm . if you admit to it privately i won't take the matter any further .


So a big prick stops you playing with a little prick.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2021)

My treat tonight for being brave a cola float


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 31, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> When you find out who let me know because they have given me a dead arm and strange palpitations today that have subsided now.



That's something else to look forward to then . As it seems like my bout of coronavirus has left me with  kaleidoscope vision.   A new one on me as well. It is getting less frequent as time passes.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 31, 2021)

I must say it made a pleasant change to get something injected in rather than taken out. Probably haven’t had a jab since school, so mid 1960s. Usually they take blood samples from me at 6 month intervals since 2005. Curiously though now during lockdown they refuse my urine sample! One could say they have stopped taking the p***.

Davy


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 31, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> That's something else to look forward to then . As it seems like my bout of coronavirus has left me with  kaleidoscope vision.   A new one on me as well. It is getting less frequent as time passes.


Some really weird reactions.....I havn't lost my ability to taste but it has changed my sense of taste.....really off coffee and malted milk biscuits.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 31, 2021)

As for the vaccine I’m still getting slight headaches and palpitations


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> That's something else to look forward to then . As it seems like my bout of coronavirus has left me with  kaleidoscope vision.   A new one on me as well. It is getting less frequent as time passes.


You can buy a white powder on the black market to do that.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Some really weird reactions.....I havn't lost my ability to taste but it has changed my sense of taste.....really off coffee and malted milk biscuits.


I have a poor taste as normal and gulp food down like a dog, wife hates to take me out anywhere on my lead.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 1, 2021)

Nothing to do with this vaccine or Covid but I got a real bad dead arm/arm ache with my last flu jab.

I haven’t ventured further than fuel station for the past week so don’t none of you lot go blaming me for dead arms


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2021)

It seems strange that there is a lot of dead arms as soon as nesting zombie reappears


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## izwozral (Feb 2, 2021)

I had a pneumonia jab six years ago and was told then that it was a one-off jab.
Couple of weeks ago, had my bloods and pressure tested and was offered the pneumonia jab again, I took it thinking, rightly or wrongly, it would offer some protection against Covid. My bicep swelled like Schwarzenegger's, went bright red and felt like it had been kicked by a horse for a couple of days.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 2, 2021)

izwozral said:


> I had a pneumonia jab six years ago and was told then that it was a one-off jab.
> Couple of weeks ago, had my bloods and pressure tested and was offered the pneumonia jab again, I took it thinking, rightly or wrongly, it would offer some protection against Covid. My bicep swelled like Schwarzenegger's, went bright red and felt like it had been kicked by a horse for a couple of days.



But it didn't kill you, and that's the most important bit.
At least it was just your arm that suffered a reaction.

Try the reaction I had to the Yellow Fever jab I had before going to Thailand!
Knocked me out for around 6 hours when I got back home.
I was staying at my parents at the time, ended laid up in bed delirious.
Apparently I soaked the bedsheets through with sweat twice in that time!!!


----------



## wildebus (Feb 2, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Some really weird reactions.....I havn't lost my ability to taste but it has changed my sense of taste.....really off coffee and malted milk biscuits.


I read about that a few days ago.  Sounds like Parosmia.  








						Parosmia: 'Since I had Covid, food makes me want to vomit'
					

Many are finding things do not smell right after Covid - and that most foods smell and taste disgusting.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 2, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I read about that a few days ago.  Sounds like Parosmia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fascinating - and horrible for the people who now have it!


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 2, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Some really weird reactions.....I havn't lost my ability to taste but it has changed my sense of taste.....really off coffee and malted milk biscuits.


do i read that right sue........you GONE OFF COFFEE.......oh my word....ows thee gunna git threw.t day....  
hope you are feeling a bit better sue and improving each day.......take care


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 2, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Don't want to upset you, but a hospital visit is where my husband caught it. Silly me agreed for him to come home and i think i have it now as well. It can't be anything else cos appart from hospital trips I havnt been anywhere else or seen anyone,.
> 
> Good news about the call Annie, it can't come soon enough.


Good god Sue, only just read this thread this morning, hope Dave is doing okay, and you’re taking care of yourself, I read one of the other threads and didn’t twig it was Covid you had! doh.   Sending love and hugs to you both. xx


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 2, 2021)

It's like buses. Wait for ages and then two come together. My darling wife had the letter and booked the jab only to get a call from the doctors surgery offering her an appointment. I asked if I could have it instead but I was told I'm only a youngster.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But it didn't kill you, and that's the most important bit.
> At least it was just your arm that suffered a reaction.
> 
> Try the reaction I had to the Yellow Fever jab I had before going to Thailand!
> ...





 "*ended laid up in bed delirious." *What makes you think you have recovered?

* "I soaked the bedsheets through with sweat."* I think you will find it's called pish!


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Fascinating - and horrible for the people who now have it!


I would love to know what triggers it. I had it when i was pregnant......far far worse than now. I couldn't open my fridge or freezer doors.....smelled as though something was dead and rotten, nor could I stand to pass the fans used in pubs....,stale beer and cigarettes.


----------



## Alf (Feb 2, 2021)

We had our injections three weeks ago as yet no reactions we had the Pfizer one. I had a Shingles one last year and a terrible reaction to that my upper are was black, blue yellow for three weeks or more no pain though. We are both suffering  from long COVID me far worse I get out of breath very easy tired muscles painful all day just been prescribed a tablet but warned although good it may cause nightmares after a week of restless nights I now take it at lunchtime I’ve got a 56 trial pack to go through. We both had the virus last March my wife stayed at home I ended up in hospital on oxygen.


----------



## n brown (Feb 2, 2021)

so - fighting for breath or raging nightmares . great choices we get as we get older . feels like someone's having a laugh !


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2021)

Alf said:


> We had our injections three weeks ago as yet no reactions we had the Pfizer one. I had a Shingles one last year and a terrible reaction to that my upper are was black, blue yellow for three weeks or more no pain though. We are both suffering  from long COVID me far worse I get out of breath very easy tired muscles painful all day just been prescribed a tablet but warned although good it may cause nightmares after a week of restless nights I now take it at lunchtime I’ve got a 56 trial pack to go through. We both had the virus last March my wife stayed at home I ended up in hospital on oxygen.



My daughter also had CovID in March Alf and is now suffering from long CovID. She get's the same symptoms as you.


----------



## Dezi (Feb 3, 2021)

No reaction at all from the jab.

HOWEVER as its now my eighth day since I had any alcohol with another two days to go, things could start to go rapidly downhill.

Dezi


----------



## 2cv (Feb 3, 2021)

Very good news in that vaccination does appear to slow the virus spread. This would appear to be the route out of the pandemic. Link


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Alf said:


> We had our injections three weeks ago as yet no reactions we had the Pfizer one. I had a Shingles one last year and a terrible reaction to that my upper are was black, blue yellow for three weeks or more no pain though. We are both suffering  from long COVID me far worse I get out of breath very easy tired muscles painful all day just been prescribed a tablet but warned although good it may cause nightmares after a week of restless nights I now take it at lunchtime I’ve got a 56 trial pack to go through. We both had the virus last March my wife stayed at home I ended up in hospital on oxygen.


ffingers crossed for you both alf.....hope you will both recover fully from it.......HUGS


----------



## jeanette (Feb 3, 2021)

Alf wishing you both a full recovery like trixie says


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

Alf said:


> We had our injections three weeks ago as yet no reactions we had the Pfizer one. I had a Shingles one last year and a terrible reaction to that my upper are was black, blue yellow for three weeks or more no pain though. We are both suffering  from long COVID me far worse I get out of breath very easy tired muscles painful all day just been prescribed a tablet but warned although good it may cause nightmares after a week of restless nights I now take it at lunchtime I’ve got a 56 trial pack to go through. We both had the virus last March my wife stayed at home I ended up in hospital on oxygen.



Good to hear from you Alf. 

We got our letters this morning to book a jab but we will wait to hear from the GP. Otherwise it is a trip into Newcastle City Centre and parking in the multi-storey car park.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

You must have same postie as us, Jim! 

Got my letter too, just 5 mins ago 
Now debating whether to book straight away for Centre for Life or wait for GP contacting..... ?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 3, 2021)

When the surgery called the other halve they said the centre that she booked with was  fully booked when they called after two days. If you're going to go the centre route then get online quickly and be prepared to be flexible.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm tending to think the same as Jim.
Will sit tight and wait for GP 

In this instance I don't fancy schlepping into the 'Toon' and having to faff about finding a parking space for the Centre for Life.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 3, 2021)

Had my written invitation Monday, booked for today, and chose to drive an hour to a larger town. It was a drive out, legally visiting somewhere different, and it felt like fun. 

Now back and looking forward to our daily walk this afternoon....... Obviously continuing to fully maintain all the social distancing rules. 

I'm astonished how well the age related vaccination programme is running, and cannot understand the mind set of anyone choosing not to take the offer up.


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm tending to think the same as Jim.
> Will sit tight and wait for GP
> 
> In this instance I don't fancy schlepping into the 'Toon' and having to faff about finding a parking space for the Centre for Life.



We can almost see the Centre for Life cross the Tyne from here. The problem is the constant rain we are having is putting us off as the forecast is no change ... except to get colder and the rain turning to snow.


----------



## Alf (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You must have same postie as us, Jim!
> 
> Got my letter too, just 5 mins ago
> Now debating whether to book straight away for Centre for Life or wait for GP contacting..... ?


Wait for the GP. We had Pf


mariesnowgoose said:


> You must have same postie as us, Jim!
> 
> Got my letter too, just 5 mins ago
> Now debating whether to book straight away for Centre for Life or wait for GP contacting..... ?


Wait fr the GP the.y are giving the Oxford one we had the Pfizer and may not be as good and we may not get the second dose and have to have an alternative.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

Alf said:


> We had our injections three weeks ago as yet no reactions we had the Pfizer one. I had a Shingles one last year and a terrible reaction to that my upper are was black, blue yellow for three weeks or more no pain though. We are both suffering  from long COVID me far worse I get out of breath very easy tired muscles painful all day just been prescribed a tablet but warned although good it may cause nightmares after a week of restless nights I now take it at lunchtime I’ve got a 56 trial pack to go through. We both had the virus last March my wife stayed at home I ended up in hospital on oxygen.


Great to see you back alf, wifes dad has it now and in hospital, on oxy last night so we will get an update today, keep safe.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Alf said:


> We had our injections three weeks ago as yet no reactions we had the Pfizer one. I had a Shingles one last year and a terrible reaction to that my upper are was black, blue yellow for three weeks or more no pain though. We are both suffering  from long COVID me far worse I get out of breath very easy tired muscles painful all day just been prescribed a tablet but warned although good it may cause nightmares after a week of restless nights I now take it at lunchtime I’ve got a 56 trial pack to go through. We both had the virus last March my wife stayed at home I ended up in hospital on oxygen.


ffingers crossed for you both alf.....hope you will both recover fully from it.......HUGS


mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm tending to think the same as Jim.
> Will sit tight and wait for GP
> 
> In this instance I don't fancy schlepping into the 'Toon' and having to faff about finding a parking space for the Centre for Life.


marie are your docs surgery going to be giving the jab..........?????? good luck


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 3, 2021)

I have just had to cancel my vaccination having just received a letter from the research  team of the trial treatment  i volunteered for when admitted to hospital with covid. Part of the treatment was receiving 2 bags of anti bodies which could effect the effectiveness of the vaccine.  Now rescheduled for late next week as this week is within the three months and they wouldn't  do it.  My appointment this week was only 3 days within the 3 month period.    Try again next week.
Last week I was in for lung xrays for trial information.The trial has now finished.
  The preliminary analysis based on 1873 reported deaths among 10,406 randomised patients shows no significant difference in the primary endpoint of 28-day mortality (18% convalescent plasma vs. 18% usual care alone; risk ratio 1.04 [95% confidence interval 0.95-1.14]; p=0.34). Follow-up of patients is ongoing and final results will be published as soon as possible.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> ffingers crossed for you both alf.....hope you will both recover fully from it.......HUGS
> 
> *marie are your docs surgery going to be giving the jab*..........?????? good luck



That's what it says in the letter.

You get a choice; wait for GP to contact and get jabbed locally.
Alternatively, go online or ring a freephone number to book your appointment at a vaccination centre.
In our case, here 'oop norf' that would be the Centre for Life in Newcastle.

GP will probably be in touch before the end of this week, hopefully.

They were aiming to get groups 1 to 4 vaccinated by mid-February, so if they're on track I don't expect to be waiting too long.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

... and now this, just to try and put everyone's minds at rest  

*The Second COVID-19 Shot Is a Rude Reawakening for Immune Cells*
Side effects are just a sign that protection is kicking in as it should.

Everybody should read this so you know what to expect, and it might help stop all the worrying! 

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2021/02/second-vaccine-side-effects/617892/


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and now this, just to try and put everyone's minds at rest
> 
> *The Second COVID-19 Shot Is a Rude Reawakening for Immune Cells*
> Side effects are just a sign that protection is kicking in as it should.
> ...


I get that sweating every night after seeing your avtar, do you think the jab will cure me or make it worse.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and now this, just to try and put everyone's minds at rest
> 
> *The Second COVID-19 Shot Is a Rude Reawakening for Immune Cells*
> Side effects are just a sign that protection is kicking in as it should.
> ...


Interesting read. I wonder if my first jab will have a similar effect, given that I should now have some antibodies.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Interesting read. I wonder if my first jab will have a similar effect, given that I should now have some antibodies.



It could well do, Sue! 

Maybe think in reverse and treat it as a head start?  xx


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like there is going to be light at the end of this dark tunnel, what next for us though, maybe a vaccine for a reaction to pine.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm tending to think the same as Jim.
> Will sit tight and wait for GP
> 
> In this instance I don't fancy schlepping into the 'Toon' and having to faff about finding a parking space for the Centre for Life.


We're lucky in so far as the surgery and centre are both within walking distance. The centre is the old mental hospital shortly to become a housing estate.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> We're lucky in so far as the surgery and centre are both within walking distance. The centre is the old mental hospital shortly to become a housing estate.


Thats madness.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Thats madness.



{groan}


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 3, 2021)

Village surgery rang last evening - mine at 10.28, gaffer at 10.30...... 10.28! Down yere you're lucky to get the right week!


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's what it says in the letter.
> 
> You get a choice; wait for GP to contact and get jabbed locally.
> Alternatively, go online or ring a freephone number to book your appointment at a vaccination centre.
> ...


brilliant....wish our docs were doing them...although showground where they are doing them here is not far away in vehicle,,,,,,,,i would have preferred to attend gp surgery.....   newcastle is quite a trek for you..traffic and everything....hope you get it soon...take care


----------



## colinm (Feb 3, 2021)

Edina said:


> Village surgery rang last evening - mine at 10.28, gaffer at 10.30...... 10.28! Down yere you're lucky to get the right week!


Maybe that's Oct 28th.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Interesting read. I wonder if my first jab will have a similar effect, given that I should now have some antibodies.
> 
> [  /Q    oh this is worry me sue....had first jab 2 half weeks ago...no side effects whatsoever,,,,,(),,,hope im not speaking too soon)(    i also hope jab is doing its job.........i dont want to end up with no antibodies cos ive not had a reaction to it............have to wait and see what happens on 2nd jab.............


----------



## n brown (Feb 3, 2021)

Edina said:


> Village surgery rang last evening - mine at 10.28, gaffer at 10.30...... 10.28! Down yere you're lucky to get the right week!


don't bother with it mate ,they don't even give you a lollipop


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 3, 2021)

I got a sticker


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

GinaRon said:


> I got a sticker



Wot, no lollipop?! Huh!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> brilliant....wish our docs were doing them...although showground where they are doing them here is not far away in vehicle,,,,,,,,i would have preferred to attend gp surgery.....   *newcastle is quite a trek for you..traffic and everything*....hope you get it soon...take care



I'll be having it at the GPs, Trixie


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> The preliminary analysis based on 1873 reported deaths among 10,406 randomised patients shows no significant difference in the primary endpoint of 28-day mortality (18% convalescent plasma vs. 18% usual care alone; risk ratio 1.04 [95% confidence interval 0.95-1.14]; p=0.34). Follow-up of patients is ongoing and final results will be published as soon as possible.




What???? lol.


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 3, 2021)

My appointment arrived today - would you believe 1801 (yes 1 minute past 6 precisely) Saturday week in our local sports village.  Don’t they realise that a) Scotland will be nearing the end of the second half in their 6 nations fixture against Wales and b) the sun is over the yardarm so I have to start drinking at 6 precisely?


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

GinaRon said:


> I got a sticker


not fair...just not fair.....sticker indeed...i got nowt for getting my jab......must say everyone was very nice tho ..which says a lot..........very grateful indded ..so i am


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'll be having it at the GPs, Trixie



Our GP Surgery is not doing them. I have booked us both in for this Sunday at the Bede Centre in Gateshead at 3.01 and 3.02 pm.   It is handier than going over the river to Newcastle.

Anybody want to hear a horror story?

My Grandson Will is starting to make a name for himself as a DJ in the Newcastle Clubs (he even gets offers from places like Ibiza etc.). He has been contacted a number of times to DJ illegal gatherings and refuses to do them. He is now being pilloried and threatened on Facebook for refusing. How stupid is that?


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 3, 2021)

maingate said:


> He has been contacted a number of times to DJ illegal gatherings and refuses to do them. He is now being pilloried and threatened on Facebook for refusing. How stupid is that?



That really sucks. Report them?


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> That really sucks. Report them?



He's not bothered by those sort of idiots, it is just a well paid sideline for him anyway as he will be off abroad shortly to Saudi and Oman (he is an Engineer for Siemens, refurbing Power generation turbines).


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 3, 2021)

a


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 3, 2021)

maingate said:


> He's not bothered by those sort of idiots, it is just a well paid sideline for him anyway as he will be off abroad shortly to Saudi and Oman (he is an Engineer for Siemens, refurbing Power generation turbines).



Cool. Any idea what sort of music? House/dance I suppose? Our boy showed an interest so we bought a set of decks a little while ago, but just for messing around with really. Does he have any stuff on YouTube?


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 3, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> What???? lol.




That is the result of the trial I was part of. What is funny about nearly 2000 dying out of the 10406 that took part. I am so glad you found it amusing.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> I am so glad you found it amusing.



My What?? Was because I didn't understand a word of it, and that was funny. Calm down dear


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> brilliant....wish our docs were doing them...although showground where they are doing them here is not far away in vehicle,,,,,,,,i would have preferred to attend gp surgery.....   newcastle is quite a trek for you..traffic and everything....hope you get it soon...take care


They have made a mistake, the ones at the showground is for mad cow vaccinations.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> My What?? Was because I didn't understand a word of it, and that was funny. Calm down dear


Don now I have to go back to find out what your what was about.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 3, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Don now I have to go back to find out what your what was about.



This:



Fazerloz said:


> The preliminary analysis based on 1873 reported deaths among 10,406 randomised patients shows no significant difference in the primary endpoint of 28-day mortality (18% convalescent plasma vs. 18% usual care alone; risk ratio 1.04 [95% confidence interval 0.95-1.14]; p=0.34). Follow-up of patients is ongoing and final results will be published as soon as possible.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> This:


Wish I’d never looked now


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 3, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> My What?? Was because I didn't understand a word of it, and that was funny. Calm down dear


Sorry Dear after your recent posts i thought you were at least a Doc and would have had no problem. Just shows how wrong a person can be.


----------



## Alf (Feb 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Great to see you back alf, wifes dad has it now and in hospital, on oxy last night so we will get an update today, keep safe.




Hi Trev Many thanks for your support this past year there were many times I felt like throwing the towel in I have never felt as ill for such a long time your words of encouragement and help were greatly appreciated my friend. I hope your FIL gets better they will need a lot of help and support.

Alf


----------



## linkshouse (Feb 3, 2021)

Got my call this morning - 10:20 on Saturday at the surgery. Walking distance from our house


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Cool. Any idea what sort of music? House/dance I suppose? Our boy showed an interest so we bought a set of decks a little while ago, but just for messing around with really. Does he have any stuff on YouTube?



I will pm you his facebook page as I know nowt about how facebook operates.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I have a poor taste as normal


You like Skodas and Linux Trev, there is no need to tell us you have poor taste


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Sorry Dear after your recent posts i thought you were at least a Doc and would have had no problem. Just shows how wrong a person can be.






Apologies for delay, was eating dinner.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's what it says in the letter.
> 
> You get a choice; wait for GP to contact and get jabbed locally.
> Alternatively, go online or ring a freephone number to book your appointment at a vaccination centre.
> ...


Marie we waited for our GP to contact us and we just had to go across from our usual surgery so maybe you might come down here for it because I know a lot of people are travelling to here and that’ll not be far for you to travel


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

jeanette said:


> Marie we waited for our GP to contact us and we just had to go across from our usual surgery so maybe you might come down here for it because I know a lot of people are travelling to here and that’ll not be far for you to travel



I think our own surgery up in Stanley are doing them, Jeanette. 
Friend got her letter last Saturday. She's same surgery as myself, been contacted and now has appointment there this Friday.
My letter came today (Wednesday), so I'm figuring I'll be getting similar appointment next week.
But as neither of us have been yet, maybe it might be down near you?


----------



## 2cv (Feb 3, 2021)

Unfortunately things are not going as well here as elsewhere. Our gp has had supplies stopped for now so the ones planned for there, the most vulnerable due to health conditions are still waiting. Hopefully with army support being sent in things may improve soon.


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

2cv said:


> Unfortunately things are not going as well here as elsewhere. Our gp has had supplies stopped for now so the ones planned for there, the most vulnerable due to health conditions are still waiting. Hopefully with army support being sent in things may improve soon.



I know things are bad but an Army coup is a bit over the top!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

2cv said:


> Unfortunately things are not going as well here as elsewhere. Our gp has had supplies stopped for now so the ones planned for there, the most vulnerable due to health conditions are still waiting. Hopefully with army support being sent in things may improve soon.


Good heavens, hope its not the first Lancers.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 3, 2021)

It is serious when very vulnerable people are being missed. If the army can save some lives so be it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm very sorry to read that. Reading your words, I recognise the stress you are expressing regarding your vulnerable neighbours

Our GP practice declined to take part in the vaccination process, until an MP stirred things up. When they changed their minds, from what I could calculate, they wouldn't have got round to me until the end of the month.

When I received the NHS paperwork I quickly realised they had just opened two vaccination super centres, I booked, drove an hour each way, and was done in two days. Is that an option your vulnerable could consider? 

As an aside, down here, the super centre was using older batch numbers, but it didn't bother me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 4, 2021)

There's this on the NHS England website, but I cannot seem to get access to the link for the list of vaccination sites.

The map link works, but it is too large scale to be much use as an information tool for specific places,

https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/publication/hospital-hubs/

https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/publication/vaccination-sites/


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 4, 2021)

Got our letters today jabs Saturday 13 feb


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 4, 2021)

We’re way down the list 7+8, but have the Al-Hikmah super centre where Bo-Jo visited last week,  2 minutes from us.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> Lead the way Annie, we’ll all follow you!


With 98% recovery rate , why? The vaccine won't  stop you getting it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> With 98% recovery rate , why? The vaccine won't  stop you getting it!



Maybe do the math?

UK - 2% of 65 million is 1.3 million.

That's *not* a small number of dead people.
And that number of patients would *definitely* swamp intensive care units.

And doesn't include the (as yet uncounted) numbers of people suffering from serious long covid syndrome.

The vaccines will ultimately help prevent death and reduce the impact of long covid.

To me that's a no brainer.

Regards,

Dr Snowgoose - W.T.F,  O.M.G,  BSc (bs)*

* Bachelor of Science in B*lls**t


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 7, 2021)

I got the call yesterday at 11.45 and left the doctor's surgery at 13.00 sorted.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> ? The vaccine won't  stop you getting it!



What the vaccine does appear to do is vastly reduce your chances of getting sick and dieing if you do catch it.


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> What the vaccine does appear to do is vastly reduce your chances of getting sick and dieing if you do catch it.


that'll do me !


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> With 98% recovery rate , why? The vaccine won't  stop you getting it!



Wily that rate applies through all age groups not for 65 and over.

if you are 80 or over its more like 85%
75 and over 88%
70 and over 92%
65 and over 96%

Also don’t forget you may survive covid, but after being coma induced on a ventilator for days or weeks, then suffer possibly the rest of your life from long Covid. The vaccine will almost certainly prevent having to head for hospital. And the AZ vaccine has shown a 66% effectivness against transmission.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

Anyone know where the get the % recovery rate from?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

*2% = 1.3 million deaths*

Personally I find a stark bottom line like that far easier to understand and be completely sobered by.

Numerus percentages within age groups (age is just a number?) and so on and so forth, my eyes just tend to glaze over.

Also I'm totally crap at maths!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Anyone know where the get the % recovery rate from?



Dunno. ONS website maybe? It's the only one that has any kind of credibility, I think.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Dunno. ONS website maybe? It's the only one that has any kind of credibility, I think.



They don't even know how many have had it though.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> They don't even know how many have had it though.



Mark apparently 98% of deaths have been 60 and over.
I reckon they take the 112,000 deaths they are aware off and simply do a graph for each age group.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Mark apparently 98% of deaths have been 60 and over.
> I reckon they take the 112,000 deaths they are aware off and simply do a graph for each age group.



Mark is asking about recovery numbers, not deaths


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Wily that rate applies through all age groups not for 65 and over.
> 
> if you are 80 or over its more like 85%
> 75 and over 88%
> ...


That's the problem with the treatment of covid they should NOT be putting people on ventilators. In India they have treated covid with a tried and tested medication that has been used before and works 100% against Covid19  ( Ivermectin) but now governments have stopped the use of this , why? Look at the price in comparison too the Pfizer  and Oxford vaccines , great if you have shares in 'Big Pharma'.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

Working out the age group of deaths is easy, they have the stats.

What they don't know is how many have had the virus.
Purely anecdotal I know, but about a third of the people I know who have had it are not on record anywhere as having it. I'm not including those who "think" they've had it but people who lost their taste, so likely they did.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> What the vaccine does appear to do is vastly reduce your chances of getting sick and dieing if you do catch it.


A good immune system works well!


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Working out the age group of deaths is easy, they have the stats.
> 
> What they don't know is how many have had the virus.
> Purely anecdotal I know, but about a third of the people I know who have had it are not on record anywhere as having it. I'm not including those who "think" they've had it but people who lost their taste, so likely they did.



Willy nobody knows that figure, so what our government and most others do is double the known cases. how accurate a measure no one knows, but its reckoned that only half of all those who have caught it have tested positive. There is no way of knowing precisely how many have had it when its reckoned 20-30% are A symptomatic. thus is not a precise figure.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Also don’t forget you may survive covid, but after being coma induced on a ventilator for days or weeks, then suffer possibly the rest of your life from long Covid.



I'd also like to point out that *you don't have to be admitted to hospital to suffer from long covid*.

I personally know 5 people (not including any members in here who are suffering from it) who have 'long covid'.
None of those people required admission to hospital, but the after effects they now have (many months later!) from catching covid are quite serious.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Willy nobody knows that figure, so what our government and most others do is double the known cases. how accurate a measure no one knows, but its reckoned that only half of all those who have caught it have tested positive. There is no way of knowing precisely how many have had it when its reckoned 20-30% are A symptomatic. thus is not a precise figure.


 Exactly.

I think you are being fat too polite with "not a precise figure". I have another term in mind


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey, Mark, have you changed your name by deed poll when we weren't looking? 

Maybe if you take the total number of (officially registered) infections and subtract the deaths?
That would give you an idea of recovery rates? Doesn't include everyone who's had covid (impossible to know now anyway).

Wouldn't tell you how many are suffering from long covid though.
Reckon it will take them a good while to work that one out!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Anyone know where the get the % recovery rate from?


This was on the covid update last week.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hey, Mark, have you changed your name by deed poll when we weren't looking?
> 
> Maybe if you take the total number of (officially registered) infections and subtract the deaths?
> That would give you an idea of recovery rates? Doesn't include everyone who's had covid (impossible to know now anyway).
> ...


 I'm often called a lot worse things.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Maybe do the math?
> 
> UK - 2% of 65 million is 1.3 million.
> 
> ...


Sorry, there are more than enough cases of deaths reported in relation too the vaccine with no underlying  health issues and that's 'fact'! Everyone is entitled to their personal opinion even after investigating through various sources not just the MSM who do not give answers. It will all come out in the wash as they say in the end. People could be in for a very big surprise. As, I've said previously  if you want the vaccine 'take it' but there is no recourse to sueing anyone in the event anything goes wrong. It's all up too the individual. ( *No false medical qualifications).


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> *2% = 1.3 million deaths*
> 
> Personally I find a stark bottom line like that far easier to understand and be completely sobered by.
> 
> ...


And, I take it we have reached the 1.3 million?


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> A good immune system works well!



Only if it is familiar with the virus Willy. They reckon that viral load also plays a part. Hence why so many healthy younger health workers succumbed. they were working in close proximity to patients with covid and improper PPE at that time.

But for me the proof in the pudding comes from the AZ tests carried out on over 43,000. Half were given a placebo the other half the vaccine. None of the people given the vaccine were hospitalised. But about 80 receiving the placebo were hospitalised.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> Sorry, *there are more than enough cases of deaths reported in relation too the vaccine with no underlying  health issues and that's 'fact'!* Everyone is entitled to their personal opinion even after investigating through various sources not just the MSM who do not give answers. It will all come out in the wash as they say in the end. People could be in for a very big surprise. As, I've said previously  if you want the vaccine 'take it' but there is no recourse to sueing anyone in the event anything goes wrong. It's all up too the individual. ( *No false medical qualifications).



*... and also quite a few deaths from covid with no underlying heath issues.*

Your point being... ?

OK, I guess what you're saying is that you will take your chances and not have the vaccine, and I fully respect your choice to do so.
At least you are not basing your decision on whacky ideas like chips in the vaccine, derived from pork, etc.

I have had many an agonising hour working through the 'Big Pharma' issue myself, but sometimes you need to make a decision one way or the other.

It's a calculated risk, and so far I'll take my chances along with *the millions who have already been vaccinated and NOT died.*

If my immune system works the way it's supposed to, then the vaccine will do a good job of introducing my body to a dose of covid and forcing it to fight back. Just like all the other vaccines successfully do for measles, typhoid, yellow fever etc.

Vaccines are *NOT* drugs.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think you are being fat too polite with "not a precise figure". I have another term in mind



Im sure you have Mark, you always have another name, normally more extreme.
Anyway who was talking to you anyway....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> And, I take it we have reached the 1.3 million?



So there aren't bodies piled up on the streets.
Doesn't mean the pandemic is bogus or over blown.

It is very, very real!
Also, never forget that the *main focus* from day one was *preventing the health service from being overwhelmed with cases.*

If a vaccine helps to prevent more deaths and eases symptoms that can only be a very good thing, imo.

As an aside - can I just ask how many people you know personally who have died from covid or suffered any long term after effects?

Also...
1. Do you have any underlying health issues that would make covid a danger to you?
2. Are you in any of the age groups more likely to die?

Just curious...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> Sorry, there are *more than enough cases of deaths reported in relation too the vaccine with no underlying  health issues and that's 'fact'! *



I would like you to expand on that statement of 'fact'.

Do you have any verified evidence to prove this?

The World Health Organisation state the exact opposite, as do the many and varied scientific and medical organisations beavering away to dig us out of the mess the pandemic has made.

Unless the WHO are on a mission to deceive the entire planet?
That is highly unlikely, unless, of course, you are a dedicated conspiracy theorist?

There have been a few 'sensationalist' reports about people dying after being vaccinated, but scratch below the surface of every one of them and you will find the facts are not in the least bit scary.

Here's just one good example, I'm sure I could find loads more from a variety of trusted sources if I could be bothered to look.
But I will leave that up to you. Me, I'm off for my vaccine as soon as... 

https://www.wired.co.uk/article/norway-deaths-coronavirus-vaccine


----------



## brian c (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi. If it is possible to have COVID and show/have no signs.  Then how can people expect the government to have an accurate figure of how many people have COVID. If some people think it is a problem /conspiracy/ . Flu. / or whatever. then that is there opinion  I think it is possibly worst then some think and that it is going to get worse. I’ve had my first jab.  Head is now like an alligator/ body scales like a fish/ feet like an elephants . so not much different to normal.  Brian


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Working out the age group of deaths is easy, they have the stats.
> 
> What they don't know is how many have had the virus.
> Purely anecdotal I know, but about a third of the people I know who have had it are not on record anywhere as having it. I'm not including those who "think" they've had it but people who lost their taste, so likely they did.


I'm not part of the statistics, I knew I was in contact with someone who had tested positive, had many of the symptoms so chose to isolate myself and not risk passing it on to anyone else.

Regarding Willy o quote about a good immune system....that's where the problem lies. The older you get the less T cells , which help fight infection, you have. However well you try to live, diet and exercise, you can't prevent natural decline,

Something else mentioned Is protecting the nhs.  There are plenty patients still in hospital as a result of long covid....it's not something you can prevent or plan for, so the less everyone risks serious infection the better, hopefully achieved by having the vaccine.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I would like you to expand on that statement of 'fact'.



Karen on Facebook told him.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I would like you to expand on that statement of 'fact'.
> 
> Do you have any verified evidence to prove this?
> 
> ...


So the WHO are the "be all end all"! What I like about people on subjects like this they have "their" opinion on issues like and "WANT" others to come up with the information  because "THEY" cant be bothered (so, they are quite happy to sit back and believe one source of information   because they can't  be bothered too question)! I and other people like me I'm  sure are frustrated  that other people want to do the groundwork for them,  which I get fed up with. If you don't  believe and you can't  be bothered too question there will be no changing your mind. Now  as I have repeatedly  said in this post I am not an antivaccer people choose what they want to do themselves it's their responsibility.  But, everyone has an opinion on what they have looked into . I hear the MSM, but have doubts on their sincerity.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> *... and also quite a few deaths from covid with no underlying heath issues.*
> 
> Your point being... ?
> 
> ...


"The vaccine"! As for choice it is yours!


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> I and other people like me I'm  sure are frustrated  that other people want to do the groundwork for them,



If you're going to post views that are vastly different from what government etc. are telling us then you're going to have to back it up or else you just go down as another conspiracy theorist nutjob.

I'm assuming you've checked your information rather than just believing someone on YT/FB so why not link to what you found?


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> "The vaccine"! As for choice it is yours!


 You've quoted several paragraphs, and thrown in a one line random statement. I don't understand.


----------



## colinm (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> So the WHO are the "be all end all"! What I like about people on subjects like this they have "their" opinion on issues like and "WANT" others to come up with the information  because "THEY" cant be bothered (so, they are quite happy to sit back and believe one source of information   because they can't  be bothered too question)! I and other people like me I'm  sure are frustrated  that other people want to do the groundwork for them,  which I get fed up with. If you don't  believe and you can't  be bothered too question there will be no changing your mind. Now  as I have repeatedly  said in this post I am not an antivaccer people choose what they want to do themselves it's their responsibility.  But, everyone has an opinion on what they have looked into . I hear the MSM, but have doubts on their sincerity.


So it's complete bullshit then.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> So it's complete bullshit then.



Say what you mean Colin.


----------



## colinm (Feb 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Say what you mean Colin.


I had a warning from Phil a while back, I daren't say what I think.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

The conspiracy theorist trope is getting boring. There are conspiracy theories and there are alternative views.

Also, alternative views don't have to be complete bullshit, they can be half bullshit. Why be so binary in your thinking.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> So the WHO are the "be all end all"! What I like about people on subjects like this they have "their" opinion on issues like and "WANT" others to come up with the information  because "THEY" cant be bothered (so, they are quite happy to sit back and believe one source of information   because they can't  be bothered too question)! I and other people like me I'm  sure are frustrated  that other people want to do the groundwork for them,  which I get fed up with. If you don't  believe and you can't  be bothered too question there will be no changing your mind. Now  as I have repeatedly  said in this post I am not an antivaccer people choose what they want to do themselves it's their responsibility.  But, everyone has an opinion on what they have looked into . I hear the MSM, but have doubts on their sincerity.



So far I haven't seen any reference or links in your posts to good, verified information that backs up your opinions.
You want us to do your research for you? That's a kinda *rs* about face approach, don't you think?
I'm not sure what you're trying to say. I've already posted that I respect your decision on vaccination.

On a personal front, I have looked at a wide variety of alternative viewpoints and 'opinions' throughout the whole pandemic so far.
I also question everything continuously.
I do that with most things in life, why wouldn't you? It's called keeping an open mind.

As for the WHO, they are not the only source of "be all and end all" information to make me think that the vaccines are OK.

What I would like to know (and what you haven't answered, but lazily sidestepped by effectively telling me to go look for the evidence myself), where is your solid, peer reviewed, scientific evidence that the vaccine has killed anyone?

I also note you haven't bothered to give a direct answer to the previous questions:

1. Do you have any underlying health issues that would make covid a danger to you?
2. Are you in any of the age groups more likely to die?

Any reason why you haven't answered? A simple yes or no to both questions would help.

The reason I ask is that most posters using this forum's coronovirus threads *are* in the high risk groups, or have relatives or friends who have died or been affected by covid, so it is an appropriate question to ask in terms of where you're coming from, imho.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Also, alternative views don't have to be complete bullshit, they can be half bullshit. Why be so binary in your thinking.



You are quite correct, so I'll settle for half a link from WineyO.


----------



## colinm (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> The conspiracy theorist trope is getting boring. There are conspiracy theories and there are alternative views.
> 
> Also, alternative views don't have to be complete bullshit, they can be half bullshit. Why be so binary in your thinking.


WillyO was asked to provide some evidence or link to their "facts", none where forthcoming.
I have been challenged before now about "facts" I've posted, I either back up my claim or apologise if I've made a mistake or mislead.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> You are quite correct, so I'll settle for half a link from WineyO.



Hey, Steve, I have a longstanding and very dear friend living out in Australia who holds similar viewpoints to WillyO.

I have been trying for months to dissuade him from the "conspiracy theory" route.
Thing is, he's a (supposedly!) highly intelligent guy, so it's got me totally baffled!

One point worth making - I think my friend finds it easy to believe that the virus is a load of rubbish and that there is some conspiracy theory afoot because he doesn't *personally* know of anyone who has had covid.

Plus this is Australia we're talking about, where they've had minuscule infections and deaths in comparison to the UK.

Just sayin'


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> "The vaccine"! As for choice it is yours!



Willy, I and I assume non of us on here are experts.
But please allow me in layman’s terms to explain how I feel.
I will be getting my first jab next Saturday.
The way I see this is you have two choices.
Take your chance with the vaccine(s), or with Covid.
All my life I have relied and placed my trust in the medical profession.
I have been fortunate to date, not requiring much intervention.
I see no point in over examining something that I or you don’t fully understand.
Call it blind faith, call it what you like.

But one day we will all probably catch Covid, one way or another.
And if your immune system does not recognise the virus, because you were not vaccinated, or the viral load is large you may well perish. The vaccine will prevent both from ending your life.
Whatever you do Willy, all the best to you.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2021)

On subjects like this, there is little point in posting links. If you are that interested, you'll do your own searching. Theres a reason for the old adage, "you can take a horse to water, but a pencil must be lead" Is that the wrong adage?   

Also we have liberal use of the old guilt by association fallacy, where people who are merely questioning what we are generally being told, are linked in with the most extreme of conspiracies. Ie, there are people who think covid doesn't exist, there are people who believe it does exist but the figures are manipulated, etc. Big difference.

A perfect example of this is the 5G transmitters. The MSM reported on conspiracy theorist saying that these transmitted covid. Most of the conspiracy theorists were actually saying 5G transmitters was damaging our immune system. Completely different things. I'm not suggesting either are true, just commenting on the bias in the reporting. 

I have a good friend in Perth Australia too, I chat to him once a month or so. Far from a conspiracy theorist. He really though it was so bad over here that we have corpses in the street. We may have zombies, but thats another subject  or is it?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> On subjects like this, there is little point in posting links. If you are that interested, you'll do your own searching. Theres a reason for the old adage, "you can take a horse to water, but a pencil must be lead" Is that the wrong adage?
> 
> Also we have liberal use of the old guilt by association fallacy, where people who are merely questioning what we are generally being told, are linked in with the most extreme of conspiracies. Ie, there are people who think covid doesn't exist, there are people who believe it does exist but the figures are manipulated, etc. Big difference.
> 
> ...



My mate is in Melbourne.

What really started bugging me was that he just didn't believe what I was trying to tell him about the state of play over here.

They have had quite strict covid rules over there too, way different to here, which I suppose has helped move him down the 'conspiracy' route.

Couple of mutual friends (UK-based) have given up on him because of his entrenchment with conspiracy stuff 
I keep trying...


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2021)

having a bit of fun with my youngest sister , who doesn't realise that even though i'm not on facebook my kids are and report some stuff to me . like her son is a typical conspiracist and she's easily swayed , so she states she won't be getting the jab off bill gates etc
so when she rang i had a chance to tell her how pleased i was to get the jab , and what a relief it is etc , then going on to tell her i'd heard some people had decided not to bother with it ! what morons ,i laughed , swayed by other duckheads on faceache and not only prime candidates for the Darwin award but quite happy to spread the disease among the young and vulnerable - what kind of idiots are they - scared of the vaccines ingredients but happy enough to scoff a greggs sausage roll ! i did go on a bit i'm afraid . since heard she might have the jab after all !


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Willy, I and I assume non of us on here are experts.
> But please allow me in layman’s terms to explain how I feel.
> I will be getting my first jab next Saturday.
> The way I see this is you have two choices.
> ...


Thank you Fisherman yes I totally agree what you say mate we all have the choice.  If you can measure my thought in this by the old saying measure twice cut once!


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So far I haven't seen any reference or links in your posts to good, verified information that backs up your opinions.
> You want us to do your research for you? That's a kinda *rs* about face approach, don't you think?
> I'm not sure what you're trying to say. I've already posted that I respect your decision on vaccination.
> 
> ...


Q1/ No.
Q2/ 65 if that is the age too die as you seem too be an expert on this topic!
As, for proving anything I'm  totally happy with my findings about this! And, as I've said before each too their own on what they decide too do. As your post suggests you have a one dimension approach to this topic!


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> So it's complete bullshit then.


Not another?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> Q1/ No.
> Q2/ 65 if that is the age too die as you seem too be an expert on this topic!
> As, for proving anything I'm  totally happy with my findings about this! And, as I've said before each too their own on what they decide too do. *As your post suggests you have a one dimension approach to this topic!*



... and you don't?  

I didn't claim to be any kind of expert either.
That's why I have a BSc (bs) degree


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Say what you mean Colin.


As I have said it's your choice, if you want the vaccine , take the vaccine! My comments obviously  wont sway you.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and you don't?


You obviously can't  read!


----------



## colinm (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> Thank you Fisherman yes I totally agree what you say mate we all have the choice.  If you can measure my thought in this by the old saying measure twice cut once!


It is totally up to the individual as to if they have the vaccine, and IMO that's how it should, there should be no forcible vaccinations, and  that's where I'm a little weary on 'covid passports' as they might be used as coercion.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Feb 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> If you're going to post views that are vastly different from what government etc. are telling us then you're going to have to back it up or else you just go down as another conspiracy theorist nutjob.
> 
> I'm assuming you've checked your information rather than just believing someone on YT/FB so why not link to what you found?


Your opinion, and you are entitled too it!


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> It is totally up to the individual as to if they have the vaccine, and IMO that's how it should, there should be no forcible vaccinations, and  that's where I'm a little weary on 'covid passports' as they might be used as coercion.



I agree Colin with my political head (ooops not allowed  ) but my pragmatic head says that vaccine passports of some kind are inevitable. And a direct consequence will be a greater take up of the vaccines. Greece has already indicated that it will allow tourists who can provide proof of vaccine. Pressure will grow on the government to help the tourist industry by having such a scheme. I reckon that the government are fully aware of this, but for the reasons you gave, will only initiate this when the time is right, and they can justify it politically.


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2021)

I am under 65  (just), no medical conditions, but a medical background which makes me question and evaluate any research. My decision to have a vaccination is based on the need to reduce risk to other people who are at vulnerable and others who do not know they are at risk. But especially those whom I worked with, several of whom have contracted covid, five staff in the hospital I knew personally have died and many more have been exposed to a high level of covid so are more likely to die if they contract it. Unless a high percentage of the population are vaccinated, the risk to others will continue. It seems very little to do.
But again, just my personal choice.
Edit: still waiting for a call though


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> A perfect example of this is the 5G transmitters. The MSM reported on conspiracy theorist saying that these transmitted covid. Most of the conspiracy theorists were actually saying 5G transmitters was damaging our immune system. Completely different things. I'm not suggesting either are true, just commenting on the bias in the reporting.



Come on Mark, we all know you started that rumour.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a thought today. Insurance. Say your an insurance company and folk come to you for life, holiday insurance. Will you insure them given they hav'nt had the jab? Just a thought.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

WillyO said:


> You obviously can't  read!



Why come into a thread titled "I got the call" - a thread that is specifically about when, where and how members of this forum are getting vaccinated?
All are members who are specifically getting vaccinated willingly and voluntarily.

You then proceed to make a statement, without providing any proof whatsoever, that "the vaccine is killing people".
That's the only information I'm asking you to verify. 

Not whether you do or don't want the vaccine yourself.
That's a personal choice that has nothing to do with me or anyone else.


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 7, 2021)

I am absolutely in favour of people’s rights. God knows it gets trotted out at every opportunity. We hear a lot less about people’s responsibilities.
To me this is a decision for society, and society has weighed up the pros and cons of vaccination to varying degrees. The result seems to be a resounding acceptance that for the common good we should be vaccinated.
If some wish not to be part of that society decision, then they cannot reasonably expect to partake in all of the benefits such bestow.
If this means no passport, or no insurance etc then so be it. 
Rather similar to another scenario playing out at present.

Davy


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Also we have liberal use of the old guilt by association fallacy, where people who are merely questioning what we are generally being told, are linked in with the most extreme of conspiracies. Ie, there are people who think covid doesn't exist, there are people who believe it does exist but the figures are manipulated, etc. Big difference.



There is nothing like a good conspiracy theory. If someone were to  post such as this. "  How Bill Gates and his partner in this "crime of the century" Professor Fussi ! Has got inside the heads of the worlds population really amazes me." and mean it ,I don't think I could ever take them seriously again. Care to have a guess who the author is.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 7, 2021)

I've never understood the anti-vacc or pro-vacc thing come to that. Either have the jab or don't nobody is forcing anybody either way it really is that simple.

Go save a whale instead.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2021)

This morning Bill got the call Saturday morning 9.15 am.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2021)

This morning my wifes father passed away with cov 19, do please take the jab folks.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> This morning my wifes father passed away with cov 19, do please take the job folks.


so sorry trev.....thoughts are with you both and the family.....take care


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2021)

So, so sorry, Trev, thinking of you and your family.

Quite a few in here who have lost parents and loved ones this last year.
Very hard at the best of times, even harder right now. 
Keep safe.


----------



## colinm (Feb 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> This morning my wifes father passed away with cov 19, do please take the job folks.


In 'normal times', it's not nice, in these times with limited contact amongst the family it's even worse, you and yours have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2021)

Our Condolences, Trev.
Please give Mary a hug from us.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> This morning my wifes father passed away with cov 19, do please take the job folks.



Very sorry to hear that Trev.


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2021)

Thinking of you and your family, so sorry. 

We just had a text from UK for Dave to book his jab.....so Suffolk are doing under 70's.
Obviously can't have it there yet, may get it here from local Health Centre before we return in May (ish).


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 11, 2021)

So sorry to hear that Trev. Thoughts are with you and family


----------



## Bigshug (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Trev.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Trev sending hugs.


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2021)

bad luck   mate


----------



## Robmac (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Trev.

Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Wully (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear your bad news Trev my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this news Trev.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## antiquesam (Feb 11, 2021)

My condolences Trev.


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear your sad news Trev. Sincerest condolences.


----------



## Lee (Feb 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> This morning my wifes father passed away with cov 19, do please take the jab folks.


Sorry to hear your sad news, I'm sure that all the sensible one of us will have the jab.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 11, 2021)

Trev I don’t know you but I know how you feel. Tough times. Take care.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear your news Trev, sending hugs


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 11, 2021)

Just catching up on today’s posts. Trev, I am sorry to hear of the loss of your father in law. Keep safe and your wife and kids close.

Davy


----------



## brian c (Feb 11, 2021)

Condolences to you and your family trev


----------



## philgb (Feb 11, 2021)

We are in 65+ group, both got the call for this Saturday, jab. Looks like it's a steam train through the groups now. Can't wait and not bothered which one i have, am just grateful for all the hard work and dedication by everyone to get us so quickly to this stage


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 12, 2021)

It has to slow down doing through the groups as there are nearly  13.000.000  awaiting their second dose. Unless they open more centers or go 24hrs.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 12, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> It has to slow down doing through the groups as there are nearly  13.000.000  awaiting their second dose. Unless they open more centers or go 24hrs.



At the rate they seem to be moving through the 'groups', it may only be physical supplies of vaccines that would slow the current pace down?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 12, 2021)

Many ethnic groups will not take it and prefer to go down the vodoo route.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 12, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Many ethnic groups will not take it and prefer to go down the vodoo route.


in leicester it is reported that far right groups are spreading misinformation to discourage particularly muslims/hindus that the vaccine is animal based


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 12, 2021)

Text this morning whilst out walking dog inviting me for the jab.
Called my surgery and booked in for 1.15 tomoss.
I’m 64 years old and can only assume my local health authority are well ahead of schedule as didn’t expect my vaccine till next month.
I have a heart condition but I’m not on the extremely vulnerable list according to my heart team nurse.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 12, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> Text this morning whilst out walking dog inviting me for the jab.
> Called my surgery and booked in for 1.15 tomoss.
> I’m 64 years old and can only assume my local health authority are well ahead of schedule as didn’t expect my vaccine till next month.
> I have a heart condition but I’m not on the extremely vulnerable list according to my heart team nurse.



I’m in exactly that category but things are not so good up here and it looks like I will have to wait possibly weeks as the rate is due to slow down soon.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2021)

I got a text earlier inviting me to book the vaccine. Booked online for a week on Tuesday.

I'm 61 and have Diabetes (type 2) so I presume that is why I'm being included. Julie however has not received her invitation yet and she is far more vulnerable than I am. She did receive a letter back in April telling her she must shield so I don't have a clue what is going on.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 12, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I got a text earlier inviting me to book the vaccine. Booked online for a week on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm 61 and have Diabetes (type 2) so I presume that is why I'm being included. Julie however has not received her invitation yet and she is far more vulnerable than I am. She did receive a letter back in April telling her she must shield so I don't have a clue what is going on.



Might be worth a quick call to the national 119 line to ask what the situation is, Rob?

At the very least they might have a better idea of what is happening on the ground in different areas of the country?
Worth a shot, and you never know... ?

If Julie has had a shielding letter, I would have though she should have had her own vaccine letter by now?

I've had several shielding letters since the start, and Julie should really qualify in with the over 70s and CEVs, or at the very least the next group coming up?

Shy bairns etc....


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Might be worth a quick call to the national 119 line to ask what the situation is, Rob?
> 
> At the very least they might have a better idea of what is happening on the ground in different areas of the country?
> Worth a shot, and you never know... ?
> ...



She tried ringing our GP Marie, they said that it will be on the national database and is nothing to do with them.

So she tried 119 they said that if she had the April letter she should have been scheduled, BUT they have no record of her and she needs to ring her GP!

She can't get through to our GP at the moment but will keep trying. She has an auto immune condition so should be eligible (plus 5 other chronic conditions!).


----------



## winks (Feb 12, 2021)

When it goes wrong Rob it’s very frustrating. I had the text two hours ago and got sorted for Tuesday next but Roseann didn’t have her mobile registered with the GP so no text. All sorted now though with a phone call to the surgery. 

Next thing we know two letters arrived inviting us to make appointments. Never rains but pours eh?

Cheers 

H


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2021)

Just sent a copy of a letter from the consultant at the Royal Free Hospital in London. The letter states that Julie most definitely is vulnerable and at high risk of becoming extremely ill if she contracts the virus.

Hopefully that will get things moving.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 12, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I got a text earlier inviting me to book the vaccine. Booked online for a week on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm 61 and have Diabetes (type 2) so I presume that is why I'm being included. Julie however has not received her invitation yet and she is far more vulnerable than I am. She did receive a letter back in April telling her she must shield so I don't have a clue what is going on.


though diabetes cam under the CEV listing rob........lady next door diabetes and was told she was in the CEV category,,,,,,,,and to shield etc.........her daughter is a doctor and even she doesnt go in the house.............
also im sure its on the gov list for cev.........????


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> though diabetes cam under the CEV listing rob........lady next door diabetes and was told she was in the CEV category,,,,,,,,and to shield etc.........her daughter is a doctor and even she doesnt go in the house.............
> also im sure its on the gov list for cev.........????



Not sure Trixie, I've never had any letters re the jab until today.

I'm Type 2 though so probably Type 1 is CEV?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 12, 2021)

Local mate , my age, type 1 hasn't been given a date. 

22 year old over the road, type 1 had hers last weekend. 

Perhaps it's ladies first. Bit like the good olde days.   

Anyway, just gave him a call to let him know no one cares about him.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 12, 2021)

Had ours at our local surgery this morning, very efficient. Getting closer to the time when we can all go out and play


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 12, 2021)

I had mine Weds, Thurs got a letter from Kirklees Council saying my other half could have the jab as they classed her as a unpaid carer. She was vaccinated today. They seem to be on top of it around here thankfully. We had no idea about any of this happening.


----------



## colinm (Feb 12, 2021)

It must be very frustrating, but with 10's of millions of people some are going to slip through the net, a friend who is 64 and in remission, and his wife who is 61 and no problems, have both had jab already.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 12, 2021)

We both received a letter this morning telling us that we can book an appointment, went online but the next available slot is Sat 13th of February at 11.25, I suppose I can wait 

Derby Arena, easy access and large carpark 20 minutes away

As soon as I booked mine I booked Maggy's and it is also at the same time so that is easier, we both have our second one booked for May 1st within 10 mins of each other,


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 12, 2021)

2cv said:


> I’m in exactly that category but things are not so good up here and it looks like I will have to wait possibly weeks as the rate is due to slow down soon.



Get Wully to give wee Nicky a ring. I'm sure he can convince her to sort you out Bill lol.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 12, 2021)

He would probably smoke her for Sunday lunch


----------



## The laird (Feb 12, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Just sent a copy of a letter from the consultant at the Royal Free Hospital in London. The letter states that Julie most definitely is vulnerable and at high risk of becoming extremely ill if she contracts the virus.
> 
> Hopefully that will get things moving.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 13, 2021)

So sorry to hear that Trev thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## 2cv (Feb 13, 2021)

These figures from 7th February seem to concur with how people are reporting things on here.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

All done and dusted, very efficient set up in a large arena with a lot of vaccination stations, a constant stream of people coming in but no waiting.
We had the AZ vaccine


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> All done and dusted, very efficient set up in a large arena with a lot of vaccination stations, a constant stream of people coming in but no waiting.
> We had the AZ vaccine



They must be fair cracking on if they're doing you youngsters already!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They must be fair cracking on if they're doing you youngsters already!


I must admit I thought my group was due in October


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2021)

No problems with me.

I felt a small prick last Sunday, felt a little queer on Tuesday, otherwise an uneventful week.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2021)

maingate said:


> No problems with me.
> 
> I felt a small prick last Sunday, felt a little queer on Tuesday, otherwise an uneventful week.


You were told to stay away from boys.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 93134


And why do folk always bring lucozade and grapes to hospitals.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> And why do folk always bring lucozade and grapes to hospitals.



Tradition.

The lucozade is for the poorly person.
The grapes are for the visitor(s) to eat


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 13, 2021)

As a kid I once asked my mum for some Lucozade and got the response No that's for poorly people.  So I have no idea what it tastes like.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

It tastes like chicken


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2021)

Lucozade, beef tea and chicken broth, if I got any of those as a child I knew I was close to deaths door or I'd come home having been sent to play with someone who had measles, mumps or some other nasty disease.


----------



## Wully (Feb 13, 2021)

I heard that an Askit powder was the main ingredient in all these these vaccines.


----------



## n brown (Feb 13, 2021)

we were invulnerable .after we'd had our ears cleaned out with warm olive oil, had some vicks vapour rub smeared over   our bony little chests and chomped down a sugar cube soaked in eucalyptus  oil , nothing could touch us


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

n brown said:


> we were invulnerable .after we'd had our ears cleaned out with warm olive oil, had some vicks vapour rub smeared over   our bony little chests and chomped down a sugar cube soaked in eucalyptus  oil , nothing could touch us


We never went to that type of party, a dinner party or a hug at New Year was exciting enough


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Dad used to give us a spoonful of Malt as kids.

Out of 5 kids in our family, I was the only one who liked it so I used to have a second spoonful.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Dad used to give us a spoonful of Malt as kids.
> 
> Out of 5 kids in our family, I was the only one who liked it so I used to have a second spoonful.


Ours was malt and cod liver oil from an earthenware jar one spoonful as we went to bed I can’t remember if I liked it or not.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2021)

That wasn't olive oil though


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Dad used to give us a spoonful of Malt as kids.


That would probably give you a taste for Marmite  if we wanted malt it came in a pint glass
We had cod liver oil which is why I like anything fishy 


Good result Rob


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 13, 2021)

Mmmmmm that spoonful of malt... I can almost taste and smell it if I close my eyes and think back  We were given the cod liver oil first - yuck! - and then the malt to take the taste away. It seemed to take forever to twist and turn and spin that big spoon until the malt stopped dripping... but boy was it worth the wait!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> That would probably give you a taste for Marmite  if we wanted malt it came in a pint glass
> We had cod liver oil which is why I like anything fishy
> 
> 
> Good result Rob



I thought we were dead and buried Terry.

I've got 2 Liverpool fans in the house (Son in law and grandson), we were 1 nil down I went out for a fag and when I came back it was 3-1 I couldn't believe it!

Stay safe, save lives    (pathetically attempting to stay on topic!)


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I thought we were dead and buried Terry.
> 
> I've got 2 Liverpool fans in the house (Son in law and grandson), we were 1 nil down I went out for a fag and when I came back it was 3-1 I couldn't believe it!
> 
> Stay safe, save lives    (pathetically attempting to stay on topic!)


Sorry. I've forgotten the topic. I take it that it nothing to do with Lucozade but these things were thought to be life savers in the day.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Sorry. I've forgotten the *topic.* I take it that it nothing to do with Lucozade but these things were thought to be life savers in the day.


Why talk about chocolate bars on a covid thread?


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 13, 2021)

Dad used to give us a spoonful of Vicks and a big smear of it under the nose.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Why talk about chocolate bars on a covid thread?


Chocolate wasn't something I talked about as far as I know, but my memory isn't what it was.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Sorry. I've forgotten the *topic. *





antiquesam said:


> Chocolate wasn't something I talked about as far as I know, but my memory isn't what it was.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Dad used to give us a spoonful of Vicks and a big smear of it under the nose.



What you ate it??


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Dad used to give us a spoonful of Vicks and a big smear of it under the nose.





Robmac said:


> What you ate it??


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> View attachment 93199



he looks different to how I thought he would!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2021)

All those horrible cures. Surgical spirit on cuts, Dolly Blue for wasp bites, calamine lotion for a rash perhaps they knew more than we think.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> All those horrible cures. Surgical spirit on cuts, Dolly Blue for wasp bites, calamine lotion for a rash perhaps they knew more than we think.



Surgical Spirit - aaaaarrgh!

I've got a bottle in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Surgical Spirit - aaaaarrgh!
> 
> I've got a bottle in the medicine cabinet.


Pour it down the drain. It's good for cleaning them.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> What you ate it??



Yes. We had no choice about it. It was just shoved in. We didn't moan about sore throats and such because we knew what was coming. Could be why none of us ever had our tonsils out.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Tradition.
> 
> The lucozade is for the poorly person.
> The grapes are for the visitor(s) to eat


Always got lucozade when I was poorly...it was almost worth being ill to get it 
They only tried to give me cod liver oil once......I think it came up quicker than it went down.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 13, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> View attachment 93199


I know that now but i didn't when i was a little kid. It didn't make any odds to my dad what it said on the jar or what my mum said. You were getting a spoonful of Vicks and that was that. Give him his due he would have it himself, who knows maybe my granddad did it to him.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Surgical Spirit - aaaaarrgh!
> 
> I've got a bottle in the medicine cabinet.


Surprised you have not drunk it, or would that open old wounds.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> I know that now but i didn't when i was a little kid. It didn't make any odds to my dad what it said on the jar or what my mum said. You were getting a spoonful of Vicks and that was that. Give him his due he would have it himself, who knows maybe my granddad did it to him.


States clearly on the tub, not for internal use, it were liver salts for kids over here, i remember a lad beside me with skid marks down his legs below his shorts
 Only when one day a few of us wen to pick him up for school to see his mum holding him and forcing a spoonful down his throat and shouting this will wash satin from your soal, we of course reported it to the school and action was taken by social against his highly daft religious mother, lad seemed better later on in life.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'll have to read these post tomorrow, far too pissed now.

On the plus side, I may be too pissed tomorrow too.


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Feb 14, 2021)

I too got the call Friday. Had it Saturday. I was very pleased and surprised. We are well ahead up here on the east coast. I’m only (only? ) 57. However I think it may have something to do with being down to have an operation this year. Which mean no driving for around 3 months. Poor Motorhome, will think I don’t love it anymore


----------



## mark61 (Feb 14, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I'll have to read these post tomorrow, far too pissed now.
> 
> On the plus side, I may be too pissed tomorrow too.



 Don't remember posting that


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Don't remember posting that



Bet you don't remember your other post either Mark!

Obviously it got deleted immediately.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Bet you don't remember your other post either Mark!
> 
> Obviously it got deleted immediately.



Ok, I might have made that up!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm usually good at keeping fingers away from keyboard after a few.


----------



## Markd (Feb 15, 2021)

It's a strange old disease.
My father in law who's 95 fell at home and had to go into hospital where they managed to give him Covid19!
We were all geared up for the worst and it hardly touched him - he's still there having other stuff done that he'd ignored-refused for years!
So you just don't know


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 15, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Dad used to give us a spoonful of Malt as kids.
> 
> Out of 5 kids in our family, I was the only one who liked it so I used to have a second spoonful.


we got malt and cod liver oil followed by orange juice every winter morning.................then when daughter and grandchildren came along....they got it also.......only difference   was........i loved the malt hated codliver oil....was always told it was nice and didyou good..........told my bairns its absolutely tastes horrid but get it down quickly and you are very brave and it will do you good....(it worked a treat)   no bother getting them to take it......


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 15, 2021)

Very strange, Caz tells me I have a letter this morning to book Covid jab, I think its strange because she hasn't had one yet and is diabetic on insulin. I have mine due to being in the >65 group so they must be going through them okay


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 15, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Very strange, Caz tells me I have a letter this morning to book Covid jab, I think its strange because she hasn't had one yet and is diabetic on insulin. I have mine due to being in the >65 group so they must be going through them okay


Can needs to contact the Docs they have clearly missed her has she had the CEV letters throughout the lockdowns.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 15, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Very strange, Caz tells me I have a letter this morning to book Covid jab, I think its strange because she hasn't had one yet and is diabetic on insulin. I have mine due to being in the >65 group so they must be going through them okay





campervanannie said:


> Can needs to contact the Docs they have clearly missed her has she had the CEV letters throughout the lockdowns.



What Annie says is spot on.

Get Caz to ring the docs asap, they'll sort it out.
Tell her not to let them fob her off, either!


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 15, 2021)

She hasn't had anything at all, just normal diabetes stuff, just thought she would have been higher priority than me unless of course they know something I dont


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 15, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> She hasn't had anything at all, just normal diabetes stuff, just thought she would have been higher priority than me unless of course they know something I dont



Need be patient a while longer.
Not like lockdown or restrictions are likely to be lifted any time soon 
Keep staying safe and sensible, jab or no jab


----------



## Drover (Feb 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 93134


I worked there shunting for 16 years,,, this stuff is nothing like it was in the 80's
It's now mostly made with chemicals


----------

